# Nexus 7(I gen) Mazda 6 in dash installation



## Angels13

Hello.

First of all want to say sorry for my english which is not my native

So deside to post my work in my Mazda 6 2010. Permanent Nexus 7 in dash instalation.

The factory stereo is very simple! So after car purchase i start to think how it possible to upgrade that. After few months of thinking my end decision was to make duet of good car stereo and tablet. I read most of what i found in internet about tablet instalation in dash. Tablet plus stereo and after amplifire as tablet sound will never be so good as proper stereo and some times i want to listen CD. And another reason of that kind duet - if with tablet will be something wrong i still will have stereo in my car to listen music.










Here is shown my dash before instalation. Under climat control is a small lid where was located cigarett socket and cigarette rubbish box. As i do not smoke so i no need them.










So first time opened i was shoked. As had no idea from what to start! Only one thing i realised that there is a lot of space behind!










So i started to prepare a place for stereo. Behind ashtray was a lot of plastic which need to be cut! First cut!










Just after few hours of work i made laying place for stere trim!










I modified stereo trim to make some connection points with car plastic. After that i properly screwed that in!










It was end of day one so i went home. That weekend i didnot done nothing elese so for a whole week i was driving with two stereos in my car.


----------



## Angels13

So next week end i started with stereo fitting - before that i ordered S-TALK wire to connect my stereo to my car that driving wheel controls workied!










So it fit and worked. Next thing was a hole under unit first i wanted to make a glove box with lid but for lid there was no space so i decide to make without that. It is just enogh to put my Note 2 which is to big for any other place exept my pocket.

I decide to make that with a small scoop. That nothing fall out from there when acelerate.

















That nothing would be scratched i put inside a soft material.










So next need to upgrade trim around stereo and glove box. I plastered gap on top which needed to open lid as it no existing any more, painted and put some crome strip mouldingon edge which been trimmed.


----------



## Angels13

After that i ordered double din fascia for my car and been really lucky how it made!










It have two parts back frame and front face. so it have gap between them exact size for nexus 7. I modified that so it became more proper with for screws.





































So it was really easy next thing what i made was upgrade a bit my tablet. And here problems started. So people who just planing to do something like that listen carefully.

I took out the part with usb and stereo jack.










I thought it is proper one and there was my mistake. I simply conected 3.5 mm jack and usb plug to that and one time when i needed access to back of my tablet it simply broken for two parts nad there almost no possibilty to repair that. So i played on ebay and won cheap broken nexus as it cheaper than to buy separate parts. And now i made it really proper so short wires never moves and everething connects to them!










As did not know nothing on that moment about power i simply bought griffin socket plug. And plug in. Everething was rolling smooth and power enough but sound was terrible. It had noise and cracking all the time.

So i bought DCDC usb adapter.










And still no result. Sound was still terrible. And i bought Proper dcdc adapter with usb with galavanic isolation










And still no result. I tried sound isolater which you can easily find on ebay and sound supressor. And still no luck!!!

I already was thinking to give up but i find out one thing. If battery charge went down under 90% sound became much better. So like that i was driven for half year untill yesterday. Thanks to Ion i found out what i did wrong. That motherboard which i took out must be conected to main board with screws inside tablet and that how it is grounded. So i made a small update!



















And i was driven whole day today and no any extra sound been heard!!! Hooorey!!!

So that how my dash looks now!



















I have something else to tell and speak about so follow this thread! Soon i will share some more my experience.


----------



## leon_id

how did you manage to pull out that ribbon-cable that far out of the case?


----------



## Angels13

If you take that out from under battery and bend almost next to connection inside tablet you will get extra 2-3 cm. And keep in mind that it goes out through speaker grill hole. I dont remember why i did exactly like that. But before that i had this ribbon going out from side opposite inside tablet connection so you will have really long piece of ribbon outside the tablet.


----------



## leon_id

did you leave the battery in place? is it possible to run that ribbon-cable on top of the battery?

there's another nexus modification with usbport relocation here


__
https://flic.kr/p/8
 from this project http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c6-corvette-general-discussion/3275269-another-android-vette-build-thread.html

looks like that guy just bent that small circuit board at 90 degree and put it trough the grill hole. Have you tried to bend it?


----------



## Angels13

Here  you can find how to take down your device.

I bend my ribbon here.










But in his project (may be, i think so) he bended it here but problem is that, if you do like that you have a BIG chance to split connectins becouse they are tiny as hair and going through this point where it bend. So if you lucky you can try or another way out just ask him how he have done.


----------



## naiku

Great looking install, neat idea building a little pocket to store things in as well.


----------



## leon_id

ended up with carefully bending where you put that black line, expanding center of the speaker hole on the back panel, just to put through the USB port and the rest goes there easily. added 2 3M tape pieces on both sides to prevent moving - pretty clean install with minimum work. Also want to cut out center plastic peace in between speakers and put them back.


----------



## Angels13

But what about connection? How will hold otg cable? I mean in my instalation otg cable hold usb connector but in your case usb connector hold otg and due it not really properly fixed( just 3m sticker) all vibrations what will be duering driving will go exactly on that bending place as back side of that part properly screwed to tablet. May be i just skeptic but broken screen tablet what i bought did not charge exctly due this place split and if a bit to bend it was charging. So on your place i would think about better fixing of usb part or somehow fixed otg cable that it not moving.

And if everething will work ok it will be great and i agree that it will look more nice but as you can see nobody eccept me will see back of my tablet in my car. Most who had seen my instalation did not belived that it is a tablet - they thought it is from manufacture.  So that mean it looks good. I no need nothing more.


----------



## leon_id

OTG is sitting in there pretty tight. no issues so far


----------



## dna59

Very nice install and it looks OEM. Also very nice car...I absolutely love the Mazda 6.


----------



## stavkon

great project...really inspired me to start my own project....is it possible to post a link from the shop you got the 2 din fascia, and also how much it cost??

thanx in advance


----------

